# Hello, I'm the Doctor =)



## Wander (Apr 18, 2014)

Just kidding, but seriously. I prefer to stick to my nickname, Wander. Why that name you may ask? Because beyond being a professional traveler its common for me to get pleasantly lost. Either between pages or roads in the middle of nowhere. Which by the way is where I have seen some of the most outstanding sights. I have a belief about writing and that is, its hard to write about something you haven't experienced. So, why not experience it all right? Anyways, I have a passion for fiction/fantasy and scifi. I have several books in progress but sadly never finished one. Never quite sure if my writings will bring enough interest to go any further than putting my words down on paper. So, I thought I'd try something new, well not entirely new I have joined several other sites with no luck of acquiring feedback. I thought I'd give this site a try. I am open to opinions, and constructive criticism. I am also looking forward to meeting new writing companions. To all out there who read this, I hope you are having a wonderful time and it is a pleasure to meet you all.


----------



## PiP (Apr 18, 2014)

Hi, Wander 

Welcome to WF. The best way to receive crit on your work is to help other forum members with theirs. Once you have made ten posts you are welcome to share your work to the creative forums for critique. For some useful tips please check out Leyline's post: Tips On Presenting Your Story For Online Critique . Any questions please do not hesitate to ask :smile:

If you enjoy writing short stories why not enter our monthly Literary Maneuvers Fiction-Competition, it's great fun and you also receive feedback from the judges.

Hopefully, by persistent nagging we will at least encourage you to finish one book.

PiP


----------



## Pandora (Apr 18, 2014)

Hi Wander, love that don't we all want to wander? I agree about experiencing something why I stick to memoirs. You will receive the feedback you need here, many generous people who 
will share. I'm glad you are giving WF a try. Take a look around, maybe critique a bit,  after ten posts you can post your work to share for that feedback. It is a pleasure to meet you too,
Wander, a really nice first post. Welcome!


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Apr 18, 2014)

Doctor who?


----------



## Wander (Apr 18, 2014)

Haha presistant nagging might be needed. But believe me I understand you have to give crit to get crit. Returning the favor I guess and I love reading new and fun works of literature and giving a response. So no worries there =). I will definitely check out Leyline's post and the literary maneuvers. I tried competing once in high school, but I just couldn't pull something together in time that I felt was worthy enough to enter in the competition. I would love to try and compete again.

- - - Updated - - -

Haha yes! I was hoping someone would get that =) Nice to meet you pidgeon84.


----------



## Wander (Apr 18, 2014)

Thank you very much. I look forward to reading what everyone has posted on this site and trying out all the fun stuff I have seen on here. Memoirs are very interesting to read, I love reading about how someone else's life has been.


----------



## Pluralized (Apr 18, 2014)

Welcome, Wander! Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## Wander (Apr 18, 2014)

Thank you Pluralized, I'm glad to be on board. This seems like it is wonderful site with very friendly members.


----------



## Gyarachu (Apr 18, 2014)

Glad you wandered in, Wander.



Wander said:


> Thank you Pluralized, I'm glad to be on board. This seems like it is wonderful site with very friendly members.



Friendly, huh? I shall balance it out with some less-than-friendly emoticons.

:ChainGunSmiley::hell_pawn:

Really makes you second-guess your decision, doesn't it?


----------



## Wander (Apr 18, 2014)

Hahaha, all I got to say is bring it on! If I could find where those are I would reply with some equally aggressive emoticons of my own 

:ChainGunSmiley: found them, haha. Can anybody say return fire!


----------



## Bishop (Apr 19, 2014)

Welcome, Wander! I love me some sci-fi too. It's teh best. TEH BEST!!!!!

Anyway, welcome to the writing forums!
Writing Forums: Bishop's place.


----------



## thepancreas11 (Apr 21, 2014)

Hey Wander!

If you want to read some good science fiction, look no further than Bishop here above me. He's got some good stuff posted on the forums. I'm a huge sci-fi buff myself, so feel free to alert me to any of your pieces that you want read or critiqued by all means.

I'm glad you've found a place like this, a place where you can feel safe to write whatever you'd like and have it read by people just as ravenous when it comes to ye olde writing. Trust me, the more you invest in people on this site, the better off you're going to be here. We love to help writers get published almost as much as we love to write ourselves.

Enjoy!
thepancreas

PS, love the name. It's my favorite verb.


----------



## White Rabbit Ninja (Apr 21, 2014)

Aw, and here I clicked on your thread thinking you really were the Doctor. *sadness* :sorrow:


----------



## Wander (Apr 21, 2014)

thepancreas11 said:


> Hey Wander!
> 
> If you want to read some good science fiction, look no further than Bishop here above me. He's got some good stuff posted on the forums. I'm a huge sci-fi buff myself, so feel free to alert me to any of your pieces that you want read or critiqued by all means.
> 
> ...



Thanks, I'll take a look at Bishops work sometime. I love reading Scifi to help get ideas on whats going on in the scifi world. I agree wander is by far a great verb =)


----------



## Wander (Apr 21, 2014)

White Rabbit Ninja said:


> Aw, and here I clicked on your thread thinking you really were the Doctor. *sadness* :sorrow:



If it makes you feel better I really wish I was too. How fantastic would that be!


----------



## playerslayer666 (Apr 21, 2014)

Wander take the same advise i told that other kid and don't give up damn it. seriously reading these posts about people not being sure if their work is good enough is making me kick myself in the ass because i KNOW my fiction idea is a good one and i've been at it for 10 years and, truth be told, barely wrote any of it.....

through various google searches i've deduced that the only way to write, is to write. it doesn't even matter if you write crap. crap can be improved upon. you can't improve on nothing..... so write fool. write something, anything.


----------



## Wander (Apr 22, 2014)

Thank you playerslayer666, and no worries I will write until my hands fall off then I'll hire a transcriber =). But I'm with you too many people are so down on themselves because they don't think their writing is good enough. I'm just shy about my writing, mainly because for the last two years I've been writing off an Ipod because of my travels. Its hard to keep a good laptop going in a vibrating tin can (Semi Truck). But, don't worry I'm not going to give up.


----------

